
Ask HN: First 90 days for new CTO - ko3us
I’m about to start a new role with a scale up as their CTO.<p>It’s a team of 45 people with half of them engineers.<p>What tips or suggestions have you found to form part of a first 90 days of a CTO role?<p>What are the expectations? What outcomes? What activities?
======
moasda
Congratulations to the new role!

After two years as a CTO I found that the most important part of my work was
to have the right developers for the job. You personally cannot know every
technical detail, your 20 developers have to deal with every day. So they have
to be experienced to know it mostly by themselves.

In your case I would start with personal interviews with every developer to
identify their experience in certain technologies and also to get to know
their desires for the next 2-3 years. This will help you to focus on the right
candidates in the recruiting process.

------
DamonHD
I think that you need to find out what their expectations of your role are...
How much outward-facing forward-looking 30,000' stuff vs how much nitty-gritty
engineering tech detail they expect you to pay attention to.

